# starting trouble



## Ellis4me (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a riding mower with a 14.5 hp OHV Briggs and Stratton engine.It will only start if I put gas in the carbrator,and only run untill the gas that I put in runs out.What can I do to get it to run. I've checked the fuel filter and gas goes thru it and the line to the carbrator,but the engine won't start and run unless I put gas in the carburator.Someone please help.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so fuels running through the line? make sure the float isn't hanging up ( take the bowl off on the carb ) other then that, does it have a fuel shutoff solenoid? its on the bottom of the bowl, has a couple wires coming out of it.


----------



## Ellis4me (Sep 18, 2005)

*float/solonoid*

Yes it has a fuel solonlid.How do you check it?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

never tested one, though if it doesn't click when you go to start, most likely its bad, and then no go.


----------



## Ellis4me (Sep 18, 2005)

*carburator*

does anyone know how to check this soloniod,or should I just replace it,and rebuild the carburtor?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Just like bugman said...when you turn the key to the ON position you should hear a very distinct click come from the fuel shutoff solenoid. However, before you go buy a new solenoid (about $40) you need to pull the carb apart and make sure it is absolutely spotless. If there is any debris or varnish in the bowl, the solenoid can get stuck in the closed position which will make it impossible to start the mower. If you pull it apart and find it gummed up, you can soak it in some carb cleaner and get it working again.


----------



## Ellis4me (Sep 18, 2005)

*thanks*

Thank you guys for the help.I'm going to test the solonoid and then clean the carburator and then see if it will start.


----------

